# Nano tank choice



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I'm itching for a shrimp tank for my desk. I has to be 10 gallons or smaller or I would just bring my 15 gallon from home. I would like it to be turnkey and elegant as I have enough junk in my office. So with that in mind, which one would you pick and for what reason? The tank will be likely very very lightly planted and with some kind of moss and be ultra low maintenance with some unique shrimp (not cherries as I'm tired of them). I'll also provide an "other" category so you can state what you prefer and why.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

iq3 !! always wanted one myself


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

I picked up a 6.6 gal bookshelf aquarium out of the states. Dims: 13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H So far the CRS are loving it and I have some low maint plants that are doing fine in there too.

PETCO Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium at PETCO


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted for the Chi as I am thinking of getting one myself. Nice clean look to it. The edge is nice, but I feel it would be a pain after a while to work in. The IQ3 looks cool too though. Should be interesting to see what you go for in the end.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

FatKid said:


> I picked up a 6.6 gal bookshelf aquarium out of the states. Dims: 13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H So far the CRS are loving it and I have some low maint plants that are doing fine in there too.
> 
> PETCO Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium at PETCO


24" wide is half my desk.  Don't think the boss would like that too much.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i had to vote iq3 cuz my fluval ebi is junk so i assume all the others are too


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for those not knowing the iq3, morainy has one set up here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...y-17/my-nano-tanks-iq3-8-gallon-rimless-2220/

if you need more light you just get an extra light for it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> for those not knowing the iq3, morainy has one set up here:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...y-17/my-nano-tanks-iq3-8-gallon-rimless-2220/
> 
> if you need more light you just get an extra light for it


She's given it away in favour of the Ebi, hence this poll.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I voted other because I've got the Chi, it's great, loses about 500mL of water daily. The Fluval nano's sound like they need alot of kinks worked out.

I say go for this http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/munster-tanks-44/rimless-mini-munster-tanks-available-stock-556/


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

See if you can find a small ADA rimless cube tank. Very nice and sleek for desk top.

ADA Mini-M "Simple" - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central

schg's 30c; first planted tank. - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> See if you can find a small ADA rimless cube tank. Very nice and sleek for desk top.
> 
> ADA Mini-M "Simple" - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central
> 
> schg's 30c; first planted tank. - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central


Thanks Eric. I did look at those and also the Do!Aqua, but they are not turnkey. I have to get a filter a light, etc etc. I wanted to keep it simple if possible. But it's certainly one of the considerations.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Munster's rimless tanks are very attractive. I have 2, an 8 gallon and a 12 gallon. They have curved glass fronts and are tall, rather than wide. I run Eheim Liberty filters on them, which are quite quiet, and my 8 gallon has a JBJ Macro-Glo light, which has been reliable.

Here's a photo of the 8 gallon rimless Munster tank just after setup, and my IQ3 as well. As far as the Ebi goes, it's very attractive and it has a really nice lid. I'd give Hagen a call first and ask them about the light issue, and if you like the Ebi, pick up one that has one of the new lights. They have 2 year warranties, anyway, so if your light breaks, it should be covered.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

With the EBI light fixture, are the bulbs standard or do you have to get a fluval type?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The munster tank looks lovely. Wish I knew about that one when I was looking into my nano tank. Of the tanks you listed I thoroughly considered the Edge, IQ3 and the flora/ebi. I was originally going use it for housing one if my Bettas until I caught the shrimp bug.

Iq3 is a lovely looking tank. Much better looking than Fluval's spec with the distracting frames on the side. I decided the tank wasn't much bigger than a bowl and current was going to too strong. My livestock was going to be too limited. If I ever want/need a small desk tank I would probably get this, but at the time for $20 more I could get a tank that was bigger and came with all the fixings. It really depends on how big your desk is.

The edge has the cool design factor to it. I thought it was too expensive for what it was and it didn't even come with any extras. Of course I have since seen it for 99 dollars which is a lot cheaper than it usually is. Also the thought of cleaning and planting it was going to be too much of a chore...for me at least.

I ended up with the Ebi and I have had it for almost 3 weeks now. Over all I am very happy with it. It is clean and simple with the glass top and curved edges. Comes with a lot of nice extras if you are going the shrimp route but a lot of the other stuff could be used too. I have not had any problems with the background (which I love and have siliconed for security) or light...yet *knock on wood. My major frustration with it so far is my noisy filter, but that could just be me and my superhuman hearing and nothing to do with the actual filter. The rest of the tank is fine. I also got it on sale for $95 so that sealed the deal for me. That and it was 8 gallons and would fit nicely where I wanted it to compared to the longer edge. I would consider getting another 1 or 2 if I had the space. Who was it on here that has 3 of them in a row? Would love that too. Nice to hear that there will be a new light coming out soon!

As for the Flora. I don't use CO2. I am happy with my excel and saving the extra $50 was a plus. Also I considered having to buy non-recyclable canisters every so often.

I considered the chi for a second, but I am the kind of person that would not feel secure without a top or could live with the sound of trickling water all the time. I think it does come with some sort of top to silence the water flow though.

So that is why I ended up with my Ebi  but I would be happy with a IQ3 if I were keeping a small desktop tank for some shrimp.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm glad you started this thread Gary. I'm also considering a nano tank as part of a downsizing move. It would likely be for a betta in my case, so some of the considerations are different (e.g. I read that the Edge doesn't have enough water exposed to the air for bettas unless you don't fill up to the top, which seems to defeat the purpose of the whole design). 

Anyway, sorry for the chatter. I just wanted to say that I'm curious about the replies you're going to get. Keep them coming everybody!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a pretty even split so far between Fluval, IQ3 and others.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

For my Office I would consider the edge... with the influx of the other Fluval tanks, I have seen these as low as 99.00 (PJ Pets)... it is elegant and makes a nice statement in the office!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not hesitate to buy another Ebi. I like Homahfan's row of Ebis and if I don't end up with Aquaman's mega tank, I might go for that one day...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I would not hesitate to buy another Ebi. I like Homahfan's row of Ebis and if I don't end up with Aquaman's mega tank, I might go for that one day...


Homahfan's photos of his setup has me thinking too! I don't have the space, but I already have a picture of what is going in them, lol.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

After seeing Morainy's Ebi, I really want one! Very easy to clean and so quiet and pretty. This is my dream nano tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Zero choices for the Ebi and Flora?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to me like the Ebi has 3 votes. You have it listed twice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn it. That was supposed to be the Fluval spec. Oh well.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Zero choices for the Ebi and Flora?


Fo the Office I voted for the edge... jsut cooler... and more "contained" so maybe more acceptable in the office.

But for home, I love the Ebi/Flora... (If anyone is dumping thiers I would be interested!.. I need 2 more to complete my 2nd bank)... .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the Edge for the office. Keeps people from "helping me out" by feeding or dumping things into the tank.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How about the Dennerie Nano Cubes? or are they only available in Europe? They look pretty much identical to the Ebi/Floras though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen those around here. All my searches turn up European sources.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Current solo.

Current Solo Desktop Aquarium (5 Gallons) - $99.99


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just want to mention that the Ebi and Flora were the same tsk; it is just that the Flora had CO2. They were great tanks. I'm not sure thatFluval makes them anymore. It's a shame if they don't, because the fluorescent light on them was very good for plants.

(QUOTE=2wheelsx2;102700]Zero choices for the Ebi and Flora?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty, Sneakerpump. Where did you find this tank?


Sneakerpimp said:


> Current solo.
> 
> Current Solo Desktop Aquarium (5 Gallons) - $99.99


----------

